# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ornela Vorpsi

## dodoni

Ornela me sytë nga komunizmi


Figaro magazine

Artistja e njohur për nudot fotografuar në të kuqe, e cila prej vitesh jeton në Paris, boton romanin e saj të parë Vendi ku nuk vdes kurrë. Pak nga historia dhe adoleshenca e saj në diktaturë, me një baba të dënuar politik dhe e kaluara e shqetësuar, Ornela Vorpsi e derdh në të kuqe 


Kësulëkuqja e vogël nuk ishte e kuqe. Ndërsa ujku, ai po, ishte i kuq. Quhej Enver Hoxha, si diktatori komunist shqiptar. Ai nuk do ti përpinte vajzat e vogla. Jo, nuk ua kishte nevojën, për aq sa ato nuk kishin as pite, as poçe me gjalpë për tia çuar gjyshes së tyre.
Kjo ishte, mbretëria e Hoxhës: mungesë për gjithçka. Dhe burg për ata që guxuan të ankohen. Kështu, shumë vogëlushe shqiptare u gjendën papritur pa baba, ashtu si tregimtarja e Vendit ku nuk vdes kurrë.
Kjo adoleshente e quajtur njëra pas tjetre Elona, Ornela apo Eva, fiton çdo ditë eksperiencë nga ajo fjala e urtë shqiptare që në rrëfimin e saj kthehet në një lajtmotiv: Jeto që të të urrej dhe vdis që të të qaj.
Hirushja e vogël duke pritur zanën e saj të mirë, ndan mjerimin e përditshëm me një nënë në shoqërinë e njëfarë melankolie, e pangushëlluar që nuk mundi të kishte për burrë një Alen Delon.
Elona-Ornela-Eva ka trashëguar bukurinë e saj, çka do të thotë një pasuri e madhe, e rëndë, në një shoqëri ku akuza për «imoralitet» ndynte fytyrat e bukura dhe shtynte siluetet shtatderdhura. 
Ajo shqiptonte fjalët e saj të para si fjala e fundit që do vuloste destinin e saj: «Nuk do të jetë vonë për tu bërë një kurvë e bukur, he he...»
«Mata Hari» për disa, «Kuqalashja» për të tjerë, megjithatë ajo është e dyshimtë. Vajzë e një të burgosuri politik, ajo duhet të ndjekë mësime suplementare mbi materializmin dialektik dhe teorinë e evolucionit të llojeve. 
Në moshën 12-vjeçare, i imponojnë uniformën ushtarake të të rejave shqiptare, stërvitje qitjeje, për «të mësuar se si mbrohet atdheu, atdheu ynë, ai për të cilin bota mbarë na kishte zili për marshimin e tij të lavdishëm drejt komunizmit, siç thotë komandanti ynë "timonieri", Enver Hoxha».
Të bukur qeverisje i bëri Partia jetës së saj, ajo nuk mund të kontrollonte dot imagjinatën e vajzës. Megjithë çfarë i shtiu në mendje, vajza e re vazhdoi të besonte se ëngjëjt ekzistonin, besonte në numrin 7, në mrekullitë e dervishëve dhe në historitë e Çehovit. «Nata do të jetë gjithmonë natë, për aq sa komunizmi apo kapitalizmi, nuk do të gjejnë mënyrën për ta hequr qafe», thotë ajo ndërsa shtrihet për të fjetur.
Nga këto fjalë poetike të ëmbla e të hirshme, Vendi ku nuk vdes kurrë u stërpik nga yjtë. E lexon këtë roman dhe një lëmsh të mblidhet në fyt, sytë të njomen, i mahnitur nga talenti i autorit të librit. Ornela Vorpsi, të jetë vallë produkt i imagjinatës sonë? Jo, ajo ekziston vërtet. E takuam një mbrëmje dhjetori. Eshtë një grua e bukur me të qeshurën fëminore dhe sy të shqetësuar, e cila jeton në Paris në një apartament veshur në të kuq. Si ajo e kuqja e tablove që pikturon - «për të shprehur shqetësimin». Eshtë fotografe. Ka lindur në Tiranë në vitin 1968, e më pas prej vitit 1991 jetoi në Itali. Vendi ku nuk vdes kurrë është pak nga ajo historia e saj. Lexojeni, është një mrekulli. 


Asgjë e dukshme
E lindur në Tiranë, në vitin 1968, Ornela Vorpsi studioi Akademinë e Arteve në Brera të Italisë, para se të vendosej përfundimisht në Paris. Monografia e saj e parë fotografike Nothing Obvious, botuar nga Scalo, është një nga ata libra që përcaktoi vendin e saj në fotografinë bashkëkohore në shoqërinë e Richard Billingham-it, Ray-it Laugh dhe Martin Parr-it.
Nothing Obvious është një libër me portrete femërore dhe autoportrete. Në shumicën e imazheve gruaja është parë e vetmuar, në hapësira të zbrazëta. Megjithatë imazhet nuk janë pa një farë sensualiteti, ato provokojnë më së shumti mendimet e përvojave të së kaluarës. Nëse Asgjë e dukshme është pjesa më e rëndësishme deri tani në karrierën e Vorpsit si fotografe, një tjetër sfidë ka prekur së fundi Vorpsi, letërsinë. Romani i saj Vendi ku nuk vdes kurrë, i shkruar në italisht është botuar në Francë nga shtëpia e njohur botuese Actes Sud. 



24/01/2004

----------


## pagan

nje nga shtepite botuese me te njohura te frances ACTE SUD boton (ne fakt riboton ngaqe libri pati sukses) romanin e pare te tashme shkrimtares (por edhe piktores, fotografes e me tej) te titulluar "Le pays où l'on ne meurt jamais." (vendi ku s'vdesim kurre).

libri u prit shume pozitivisht nga kritika, ne pothuaj gjithe revistat e gazetat me ne ze te frances duke filluar nga ato te modes si VOGUE ose te perditshmet LIBERATION apo LE FIGARO, u botuan artikuj te gjere te shoqeruar me fotografi mbi autoren, e cila pasi fitoi nje burse nga "villa medicis hors des murs" ndodhet aktualisht ne Japoni.

ne fakt pas atij me fotografi Nothing Obvious botuar nga nje shtepi prestigjioze svicerane (scalo), ky eshte libri i dyte i orneles, se afermi do te dale romani i saj i dyte po tek acte sud.

per ata qe lexojne frengjisht ja nje bisede (entretien) e saj: ne kete faqe

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Unë ka nja një muaj që e kam lexuar librin e Vorpsit: "Vendi ku nuk vdesim kurrë".
Është i shkruar mirë dhe të rrëmben në lexim nga ana letrare. Nga përmbajtja do thoja se aty ka shumë të vërteta rrënqethëse shqiptare. Ajo shpreh shumë qartë nënçmimin femëror në shoqërinë e dikurshme shqiptare. Ka një thënie më se të vërtetë në këtë roman ku Vorpsi thotë : - Të ishe e bukur ishe putanë, të ishe e shëmtuar ishe gjynah. 

Shpreh gjithashtu shumë qartë vështirësitë e familjeve të prekura politikisht , ku të ngjethet mishi në të lexuar si dhe vështirësitë që kalon personazhi vashëz me familjen e saj të shpërbërë gjatë rritjes dhe përgatitjes për të dalë në jetë.

Personalisht nuk jam dakort vetëm në një pikë me Vorpsin. Në intervistën që lexova në këtë faqe , kur gazaterja pyet Vorpsin se nëse ky libër ishte autobiografia e saj, Vorpsi i përgjigjet se kjo ishte autobiografia e gjithë Shqipërisë, dhe pikërisht për këtë mua më vjen një revoltë në shpirt nga mënyra e prezantimit të marrëdhënieve : nënë-bijë në këtë libër , ku sipas autores bija është trajtuar që në fëmijëri si putanë , edhe kur ajo as që e kishte idenë se ç'kishin meshkujt nën pantallona , e ëma dhe gjyshja e vashëzës së paraqitur në roman e trajtojnë të tillë meqë ajo ishte pjellë e të atit, i cili ishte i ndarë me të jëmën dhe ishte në Spaç si i burgosur politik. Hedh aq shumë dyshime mbi të ëmën, sa madje diku dyshon se edhe mos e ëma e kish burgosur të atin për të patur liri veprimi , meqenëse i ati i saj e  kishte keqtrajtuar me dhunë fizike.

Pra , unë personalisht në lexim të romanit ndiej diçka midis mllefit dhe xhelozisë të vashëzës personazh dhe mëmës së saj. 

Mbetem dakort që të jetë autobiografia e Vorpsit , por jo të prezantojë të tërë familjen shqiptare si të shpërbërë ku fëmijët keqtrajtohen në jetën e përditshme duke u shfrytëzuar si shërbyesit e familjes për përgatitjen e ushqimit dhe punëve të shtëpisë dhe ledhatohen vetëm në raste sëmundjes, siç i ndodhte personazhit të Vorpsit në roman.

Mua nëna ime nuk më ka trajtuar putanë ndonjëhere. As ndër shoqet e mia nuk kam vërejtur një reagim të tillë.
Pra, për mua do kishte qenë më e udhës që Vorpsi të kishte thënë thjesht se ishte autobiografia e saj. 

Në libër jeta e përditshme paraqitet shumë negative. Nuk mund të them se ishte shumë ndryshe jo , por ama me bindje them se familja ka ekzistuar dhe rezistuar në Shqipëri shumë më shumë se në Evropë dhe se të paktën marrëdhëniet nënë- bijë nuk kanë qenë nuk kanë qenë armiqësore , mllefuese apo xhelozuese. 
Pra , Vorpsi , ti me personazhin tënd ose e nxirrje në pah të vetmen pikë pozitive që kishte në Shqipëri , familjen , ose thoje në intervistë se kjo është autobiorafia tënde dhe pikë e nuk na përfshije tërë shqiptarëve në thesin e kësaj vorbull familjeje.

Përveç këtij reagimi , s'do kisha fjalë tjetër të thoja për librin sepse si anë letrare është mjaft i arritur dhe të tërheq në lexim.

Do mundohem të lidh intervistën të përkthyer në shqip këtu , që të keni mundësi të lexoni , si dhe pak nga pak do ju postoj sipas kohës që mund të kem në dispozicion pjesë të përkthyera nga libri , që të njihet dhe lexuesi shqiptar me të.

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

*Intervista e Ornela Vorspit.*

_Në vendin ku  nuk vdesim kurrë_ Ornela Vorspi risjell  me përzierje miniskenike fragmentare këtë tokë e gjitha në kontrest që është Shqipëria, duke denoncuar ashtu si ajo barbarinë ledhatuese diktatoriale e cila çelet nën hijen e lulëzimit të triskave. 
Takim. 

*Është romani juaj i parë. E keni mbartur gjatëkohë ?*

Unë shkruaj që kohë më parë , por ideja e publikimit ka ardhur rastësisht. Një ditë i lexova ne përkthim të menjëhershëm italiano-francez një miku shkrimtar Eric Laurent , i cili më kurajoi gjallërisht ti publikoja. Në fillim besova se më thoshte këtë për të më dhuruar kënaqësi, por kur më propozuan seriozisht ti kushtoja kohë për ti përkthyer , thashë mbase ia vlente.
Disa kalime në këtë mozaik janë të 6 viteve të shkuara . Të tjerat janë shkruar para 3 vjetësh kur vërtet u vura të shkruaj romanin.

*Ju e keni shkruar këtë roman në italisht, vendi ku ju keni jetuar: për cilën arsye?*

Kam efektivisht kryer studimet e mia të artit në Itali. Zgjedhja të shkruaja në italisht ishte sepse kisha nevojë të isha vërtet e shkëputur nga ajo që rrëfeja. Italishtja më tërhiqte me një gjithësi (univers) mjaft të larguar nga Shqipëria që të mundja të hidhja në shkrim gjithë çkisha për të thënë. Një tjetër arsye ekziston por ajo është akoma më shumë pragmatike : nëse do ekisha shkruar këtë libër në Shqipëri dhe tia kisha prezantuar një botuesi të atjeshëm, do të më kishte thënë probbanilisht jo, e kjo vetëm nga shkaku i përmbajtjes. 

*Lexojmë që ju jeni fotografe, piktore dhe videoaste. Kjo mësymje nèe roman është vetëm një kalim?*

Për të qenë e sinqertë arti bashkohës i sotëm më pëlqen pak: ai është shumë i mjergullt, ka shumë abuzim. Nuk më mjafton. Literatura në të kundërtën është një terren ku ndjehem natyrshëm , me të cilën mbeten ende shenja: mund të thuhet nëse një tekst është i mirë apo jo.
Nuk mundemi vërtet të hilezojmë siç ndodh me foton: shikohet shumë kjo prirje e kohës së sotme për të fotografuar banalitetin e përditshëm, shëmtimin, boshllëkun ekzistues.
Arti bashkëkohës ka përparuar shumë, nuk ka më limite apo shenja rikthimi (repères) , gjithçka mund të ekzistojë dhe kjo është shumë turbulluese për dikë si unë, që i kushton një rëndësi të madhe çështjes së kompozimit të vërtetë, punës së mirëfilltë, estetikës. Pozicioni i artistit sot varet shumë nga relacionalja/nga blloku i tij i adresave: nuk shoh raportin me punën!
Shkurt, për momentin jam vërtet në literaturë përderisa vazhdoj të shkruaj. Megjithatë, vazhdoj njëkohësisht të tjerat, fotografimin, ekspozimin e pikturave, videon pör në një mënyrë më të qetë.

*Keni ju subjekte të preferuara në foto?*

Interesohem shumë për trupat e femrave [ Vorpsi tregon një foto në mur , në të cilën prezantohen shumë buste femërore pranë e pranënga të cilat vihet re dukshëm kafazi i kraharorit]. Konsiderojmë shumë shpesh trupat, format e tyre , si një objekt bukurie , mishërim i erotizmit. Në të kundërtën për mua  këta trupa fshehin plot mendime , gjëra që shfaqen e zhduken: pësojnë transformime. Askush nuk e ka zgjedhur trupin e tij, ne duhet ta pranojmë në të gjitha gjëndjet e tija të njëpasnjëshme. Sigurisht sensualiteti ekziston por kjo nuk më shtyn  mua  në shikim keqndjellës.
I fotografoj këta trupa me një lloj estetike duke mos nguruar pa përjashtim asgjë nga ajo që gjejmë në tekst.

*Pikërisht këtu , dy aktivitet e juaja foto dhe shkrim, bashkohen, sepse ne romanin tuaj, vashëza është në qendër , ajo rritet , ka shumë identitete por ajo është heroina. Vijmë atëherë tek njëra nga temat principale të tekstit tuaj, imazhi i femrës, gjithnjë dyshues për putinerie. Mendoni ju që ky zhvlerësim femëror është një pasojë e mentaliteteve nën diktaturën e Shqipërisë apo është një konsiderim i mirëfilltë në këtë vend?*

Është një pyetje e ndërlikuar sepse sigurisht diktatura ka çuar në një amulli të mentalitetit të vendit. Qënia njerëzore ishte e burgosur atje: gabimet lindnin lehtësisht nga kjo gjëndje e të mbullurit. Megjithatë, mendoj se është një imazh një imazh mjaft prezent në vendet mediterrane , nèese shikojmë p.sh Italinë e viteve 40, shohim që bukuria nuk e lë shpirtin të qetë. E dënojmë; njëjtë Greqia, Jogosllavia, që ishin vende pak të indistrualizuara. Qënia njerëzore ka nevojë, mbi të gjitha në shoqërinë oksidentale, të krijojë idhuj, Ndaj , në Shqipëri, ishte e pamundur. Femrat shndërroheshin në një misterë të magjishëm mbi të cilat fantazojmë.

*Duhet ta konsiderojmë këtë roman si totalisht autobiografikë? Ka ai vlera dëshmimi apo është thjesht lehtësim ?*

Nuk është tërësisht autobiografik [(çdo shkrimtar, edhe po të jetë në fiksion të plotë, flet gjithnjë pak nga vetja)]. Për mua , ky libër është në radhë të parë autobiografia e Shqipërisë. Ajo që përshkruaj është përjetuar nga mijra njerëz në këte vend.
Nuk shkruaj as për dëshmi, as për lehtësim. Kur shkruaj, nuk më lehtëson. Kam një ide shumë më të lartë për literaturën. Kur e përdorim thjesht për të nxjerrë gjëra, nuk i besoj dhe nuk e dua, gabaim mbase. Në sytë e mi, proçesi i krijimit shkon shumë më lart se thjesht ideja të njerrësh gjëra nga vetja, këtë mund ta bëj në të folur me një mike. Për aspektine dëshmimit, është e sigurtë që duke treguar  atë që ishte në të vërtetë Shqipëria (sepse gjithçka është e vërtetë , edhe pse mund të mos më ketë arritur), prekim gjithsesi në të vërtetën histori. Megjithatë, nuk është vërtet ajo që kërkoja : kisha një nevojë të vërtetë krijimi.

*Kur lë Shqipërinë për të arritur në një tjetër vend demokratik dhe liberal, dhe mbi të gjitha të qenit një femër e bukur, vallë nocioni i « putinerisë » vazhdon tju ndjekë ?*


Në relaitet nuk ndihem më eprekur nga ky problem. Megjithatë, edhe këtu më thonë nganjëherë « Oh ! Ornela, të pashë në tele të ftuam sepse je e bukur , apo sështë e vertetë »
Kjo gjë ndodhi pikërisht për emsisionin Vol de Nuit. E vërteta është që Patrick Poivre DArvor shkurt kishte pëlqyer librin tim dhe më kishte ftuar pa më njohur më parë se të  më ftonte !

*Nga nje këndvështrim më i përgjithshëm, si jetohet kalimi nga një diktaturë në një demokraci ?*

Për mua, ky tranzicion ka qenë turbullues, e kundërta nga disa bashkëpatriotët e mi që janë adaptuar lehtësisht. Po bëhen 12 vjet që endem nëpër botë dhe ende nuk kam gjetur vëndin tim. Shqipëria ishte në fakt , një vend shumë i strukturuar ( familja, shoqëria), kur donim të lëviznim shumë larg, gjendnim një mur : qënia njerëzore dinte pra shumë mirë ku dhe në çfarë limitesh të lëvizte. Papritmas, ardhur nga një vend nga një vend aq i mbyllur, aq « i linjëzuar », e arritur në një vend ku nuk ka asnjë shenjë(ose asnjë model) është vërtet destabilizuese. Oksidentalët janë gjitnjë në lëvizje : studimet, puna, nganjëhe¨re edhe familjet janë tranzizuese. Mua mu kanë dashur vite që të mësohesha, një kohë të gjatë kam ndenjur në një lloj letargjie , duke mos arritur ne integrimin e kësaj shoqërie me aq pak forma fikse.
Për më shumë duhej të gjeja një vend që më përshtatet dhe kur je emigrant , e para gjë është mbijetesa : në këtë rast figurues, arti kthehet në diçka abstrakte , i largët. Siç thoshte Marksi , për qenien njërëzore , ka bazën dhe superstrukturën. Si i bëhet kur ka ashtu si unë, bazèehumbur. Kohëgjatë , edhe pse arti më më dilte gjithnjë përpara, ishte e pamundur të krijoja sepse duhej më parë të mbijetoja.

*Ju e keni lënë Shqipërinë në moshën 22 vjeçare. Jeni kthyer atje ?*

Ka gjashtë apo shtatë muaj, që u ktheva një dhjetëditësh.

*D.m.th pasi kishit shkruar librin?*

Po, por Shqiptarët nuk e kanë lexuar ende. Nuk e di nëse kjo do të shndërronte diçka për ta por në fakt nuk mund të më mllefojnë sepse përshkruaj vetëm të vërtetën. Gjithashtu nuk është ajo që autorët e tjerë kanë bërë, të cilët kërkonin ti jepnin të huajve imazhin e këtij vëndi më ekzotik, më të bukur  se ai ishte kur realiteti i hidhëronte. Unë nuk nuk kam luajtur këtë lojë.

*Ka disa muaj, pra ishte hera e parë që ju ktheheshit?*

Jo, e dyta por nuk rri kurrë gjatëkohë. Kam kuptuar se vetëm e shkuara ime gjëndej atje dhe se ishte goxha pas meje. Gjithsesi, si të jem atje , në Itali apo Francë, nuk ndihem asgjëkundi tek unë (chez moi). Vëndndoshja ime është bërë shumë oportuniste  në kuptimin se ajo instalohet në vendodhjen ku mund të krijoj, shkruaj, shkurt të jem në paqe.

*Në lexim, turbullohemi vërtet nga përshtypja sa shumë doni ju ta përçmoni këtë vend: si qëndron realiteti Është e mundur që përfundojmë vërtet duke dashur xhelatin tonë?*

Sinqerisht, po sigurisht që mund ta duam por mundemi gjithashtu të zgjedhim ti japim fund një ditë durimit të vuajtjeve. Është një dashuri si ajo që ndiejmë për një prind që ju keqtrajton: kemi dëshirë tu ikim lidhjeve me këtë prind, mbajmë distancat për vetë mbijetesën, për të mundur të ekzistojmë pa mundur të pengojmë arsyet e thella të këtij instikti dashurie. Shqipëria është vendi ku jam rritur, ku kam kujtimet e mia të rinisë, dhe duke qenë une vetë dikush shumë nostalgjik, është normale që këto kujtime të më vijnë të zbukuruar.
Ateherë po, isha dhe jam akoma  e lidhur me këtë vend, por pata qartësinë të shkëputem , në momentin e ardhur. Sot , e dua qetësisht, nga larg. 

_Le pays où lon ne meurt jamais,
Ornela VORPSI
Actes Sud
15 euros, 155 pages._

----------


## pagan

perkthim i dobet, nuk perkthehet fjale per fjale, por duhet me pershtat.

shih nje shembull qe jepet tek fjalori frengjisht - shqip i Vedat Kokones.

j'ai fini depuis longtemps = kam mbaruar qekur

siç shihet ne nje perkthim duhet te jesh SUPLE. 

ajo GJATEKOHE eshte e lezetshme e mund te perdoret diku por jo kudo se çprish natyrshem shkrimin duke na terhequr vemendjen. 

sa i perket asaj pjeses ku s'te pelqen ornela, mendoj se duhet te thellohesh. ornela, mos harro, flet per VAJZAT E BUKURA, ku ben pjese. kur ne nje familje pa burre, gjenden nje grua e bukur bashke me nje vajze te bukur, te dyja plot ambicje per jeten, mendoj se relacionet midis tyre komplikohen e kjo nuk ndodh vetem tek familjet shqiptare, siç ka dashur te thote ornela por tek te gjitha familjet e globit, pra kemi te bejme me dukuri universale, te cilen vet ornela se ka kuptu si duhet.

mendoj se sido te jete puna, nena i do femijet per interes. eshte ky interes qe i jep force dashurise se saj, ne vende si shqiperia kjo eshte mjaft e dukshme, ndersa ne france duke qene se femija shkeputet heret nga gjiri familjes, relacionit nene-femije i ngel ose dashuria ose interesi. ne shqiperi keto te dyja mpleksen.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> perkthim i dobet, nuk perkthehet fjale per fjale, por duhet me pershtat.
> 
> shih nje shembull qe jepet tek fjalori frengjisht - shqip i Vedat Kokones.
> 
> j'ai fini depuis longtemps = kam mbaruar qekur
> 
> siç shihet ne nje perkthim duhet te jesh SUPLE. 
> 
> ajo GJATEKOHE eshte e lezetshme e mund te perdoret diku por jo kudo se çprish natyrshem shkrimin duke na terhequr vemendjen. 
> ...


Pagan 

I kishe dhënë me vakt ti një të përkthyer intervistës, e se kishe lënë ta bënin të tjerët e pastaj ta shihje ti nga ballkoni në ishte mirë apo jo. 

Pastaj:

- e para : falendero dikë që ka marrë mundimin të përkthejë , se të paktën kohë ka harxhuar. 

- e dyta- përderisa autorja është shqiptare unë nuk kam të drejtë shqipërimi , sepse mund ti humb nuancat që ajo vetë dëshëron ti japë librit apo intervistës së saj. 

- e treta- Nuk jam e deklaruar në asnjë zyrë kombëtare apo ndërkombëtare si përkthyese artistike frëngo-shqiptare, që do të të thotë , personalisht jam e kënaqur nga përkthimi.Ti ke mendimin tënd  unë kam timin. Këtu është forum diskutimi nga lexues të ndryshëm , dhe jo zyra e kalimit të provimit të përkthyesve. 

- Dhe e fundit për ta mbyllur këtë diskutim me ty unë i rikthehem mendimit tim i cili më thotë të të them : .- Shtroje menderen e përktheje meqë s'të paska pëlqyer dhe sille intervistën me nuancat e përkthimit tënd që të shihet diferenca e domethënies nëse mbetet e njëjtë apo ndryshon ngjyrë kuptimi, sepse në këtë rast ka rëndësi brendësia dhe jo bukuria. Bukurinë le t'ia japë e zonja  në dashtë ta botojë Shqip. Megjithatë unë të them se nuk është aq i dobët jo sa mendon ti përkthimi , por nuk di ku po të shkel në kallo. 

Shëndet.


Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> sa i perket asaj pjeses ku s'te pelqen ornela, mendoj se duhet te thellohesh. ornela, mos harro, flet per VAJZAT E BUKURA, ku ben pjese. kur ne nje familje pa burre, gjenden nje grua e bukur bashke me nje vajze te bukur, te dyja plot ambicje per jeten, mendoj se relacionet midis tyre komplikohen e kjo nuk ndodh vetem tek familjet shqiptare, siç ka dashur te thote ornela por tek te gjitha familjet e globit, pra kemi te bejme me dukuri universale, te cilen vet ornela se ka kuptu si duhet.
> 
> mendoj se sido te jete puna, nena i do femijet per interes. eshte ky interes qe i jep force dashurise se saj, ne vende si shqiperia kjo eshte mjaft e dukshme, ndersa ne france duke qene se femija shkeputet heret nga gjiri familjes, relacionit nene-femije i ngel ose dashuria ose interesi. ne shqiperi keto te dyja mpleksen.


Sa për këtë përfundimin tënd për relacionin mëmë bijë në këtë libër , unë të them ,:- Futi i të lexume edhe një herë romanit të Vorpsit edhe mbaje afër fjalorin e Kokonës se të ndihmon ta kuptosh më mirë librin dhe përbërjen e tij në frëngjisht. Nëse prapë nuk i ke dhënë si shumë dum, këtu do e  kesh ashtu të përkthyer e të papërshtatur( ose ndryshe thënë të pashqipëruar artsistikisht) nga ana ime këtë roman, sepse mua më ka lënë mbresa dhe kam dëshirë që këto mbresa ti ndaj me pjesëmarrësit  e forumit , të pëlqen ty apo jo.

Elna.

----------


## macia_blu

dmth, ne do qe te te botojne (ne france, itali , etj) u dashka te shash shqiperine. E besoj  pak a shume kete , sidomos per ne europe. 
Ajo shkrimtarucja , qe ne interviste mu duke fare debile packa se mund te kete diploma per shkolla arti. Aty nuk thote asgje te mecur. Vecse po mburret se jetoka larg shqip ne paqe. Kush me thote mua se a eshte vertete shqiptare kjo? Nga cili qytet i shqip eshte. Dhe sidomos ku i ka dajat?...
(nuk paska denjuar zonjusha e shkuar ne itali jo me pak se 22 vjece ta shkruaj librin e saj te pare ne shqip.-kjo eshte njera nga pikat dhe e mjaftueshme , per t'mu neveritur kjo fare ornele. I dh.efsha suksesin... qe paska patur me urrejtjen per vendin e vet, prinderit apo ate m..  gjoja biografie te sajen.
"ne fakt letersia shqipe , shqiperia vete, dhe sidomos diaspora per keto lloji urrejtjesh ka nevoje"Jam duke vdekur nga kurioziteti ta lexoj. 
Kadareja me siguri duhet ta kete lexuar (apo thuaj ku lexoj ai autor shqiptare) po te pakten per xhelozi  (meqe paska bere si fame ) duhet ta kish lexuar e te kish reaguar ne ato gazeta ku  qenka intervistuar zonjusha shqiptare,  dhe ku paska guxuar te  shpalose vetem te zezen  e familjes shqiptare.  E vetmia genjeshter  e pagelltitshme eshte   ajo qe ajo diku paska thene (sipas ketyre  rrjeshtave qe lexove ketu)se nena shqiptare qenke dhunuese e femijeve, dhe xheloze per te bijen. KURRE!Ne asnje kohe , ende nuk ka ndodhur te gjindet nje NENE SHQIPTARE, te jete xheloze per te bijen e ku e di une. Se nenat e europes qenkan me te mira ?  Jam kurizoe te di, e ka bere ndonje dite punen e putanes kjo ornela aty ne itali? Se ne shqip, te pakten eshte ende turp te putanesosh.
Nuk e shpiku femra shqiptare putanellekun. Ka Lindur pikerisht ne ITALIne qe ajo e dashka me shume se shqiperine.
... Do lexoj librin.... kur te mund ta kem ne shqip.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Mace  :buzeqeshje:  

Shqip nuk është botuar , por do  t'ju sjell pjesë që po i përkthej  që ti lexoni. Ose nëse ndonjëri ka më shumë kohë le të fillojë përkthimin e kështu vazhdojmë. 
Mua personalisht më ka lënë mbresa. Të tërheq rrëmbimthi në lexim. Nuk është i lodhshëm si libër në të lexuar. Ka shtjellim të shumë thënieve të urta popullore shqiptare. Gjatë elximit të duket se je në kinema e po sheh film. Edhe kur tregon për marrëdhëniet nënë-bijë rrënqethesh nga mënyra e komunikimit . Trupin ta përshkron një shije e hidhur dhe dhembshuria të mbulon shpirtin si për t'ëmën që e detyruar nga mentaliteti mundohet të shtrëngojë të bijën po nuk di se si, thjesht se nuk gjen mënyrën e  dialogimit normal, por psikologjikisht i flet të bijës sikur të ishte putanë, po ashtu për të bijën e cila vuan pasojat si të mentalitetit se fëmijë pa babë po , e bukur po, me nënë të bukur po, po ashtu edhe pasojat e nervozizmit të së ëmës e cila shpeshherë ndjehej nervoz e shumë raste  shkarkoj teke  bija . E vetmja gjë është se ajo nuk mund të thotë me këtë në intervistë publike se kjo është autobiografia e gjithë Shqipërisë , por mund të thoshte se është autobiografia e saj , e familjeve si kjo përshkruar në libër a ku ta di unë , po jo të japë imazhin e familjes torturuese ndaj fëmijëve si psikologjikisht ashtu edhe fizikisht.

Megjithatë duroni pakëz se do ju sjell pjesëz nga libri, se nuk është dhe me shumë faqe jo , përkthehet , vetëm se janë dhe pushimet në mes . 

Elna.

----------


## pagan

elna FLM, po te presim me padurim, du ta lexoj nga ty shoqeruar me komentet e tua, ndoshta vetem femra e kupton si duhet femren. une e kisha ne frengjisht po s'gjeta kurrajon ta lexoja.
sot e shoh si detyrim moral, ose si me thone interes personal, qe thu ti ajo goca (shkrimtarja pra) me pruri nga japonia nje aparat fotografik qe kisha kater muj qe mbaja rradhe per ta ble.

keshtuqe me ja lexu librin eshte me e pakta qe mund te bej per te. jo tallem, se mos e ka shrujt per mu.

mace; mesadi une kadareja i ka shpene nje mezazh personal shume te ngrohte, pak i befasuar nga shtepia botuese si dhe pritja shume e gjere qe i beri shtypi dhe televizioni shteteror francez orneles.

elna, mace, pershendetje e urime ne letersi dhe juve te dyjave.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> elna FLM, po te presim me padurim, du ta lexoj nga ty shoqeruar me komentet e tua, ndoshta vetem femra e kupton si duhet femren. une e kisha ne frengjisht po s'gjeta kurrajon ta lexoja.
> sot e shoh si detyrim moral, ose si me thone interes personal, qe thu ti ajo goca (shkrimtarja pra) me pruri nga japonia nje aparat fotografik qe kisha kater muj qe mbaja rradhe per ta ble.
> 
> keshtuqe me ja lexu librin eshte me e pakta qe mund te bej per te. jo tallem, se mos e ka shrujt per mu.
> 
> mace; mesadi une kadareja i ka shpene nje mezazh personal shume te ngrohte, pak i befasuar nga shtepia botuese si dhe pritja shume e gjere qe i beri shtypi dhe televizioni shteteror francez orneles.
> 
> elna, mace, pershendetje e urime ne letersi dhe juve te dyjave.


Pagan.

Aktualisht jam me pushime ne antikun Durres , dhe librin e Vorpsit nuk e kam marre me vete, por edhe po ta kisha nuk di nese do mundja te postoja dicka ne forum , sepse ne nje nga ditet e shkuara te korrikut mora nje mail nga dikush ku falenderehosha per perkthimin e intervistes ( gje qe me gezoi goxha ) si  dhe ku me thuhej qe libri eshte copyright e Acte Sud e nuk dihej ne kisha te drejte ta  postoja ne forum te perkthyer apo jo? Pyeta edhe disa miq nese kisha te drejte te postoja ne nje forum nje liber te perkthyer pa qellim botimi apo perfitimi dhe me thane se behej. Por personalisht nuk kam deshire te marr mbi vete angazhime qe mund te paskan te bekan me ligjin apo Maliqin, ndaj nese dikush i njeh me mire ligjet mbi forumet dhe perkthimet me qellim debatues miqesor ne to le te jape nje njoftim ketu e une nese lejohet ligjerisht postoj pjese te perkthyera , por jo para fundshtatorit se kam punet  e mia ne dore  :buzeqeshje: . 

Me respekt 
Elna.

----------


## jehona_ime

a eshte botuar vepra e saj ne shqip apo nje tjeter yll qe shkelqen vetem ne qiej te huaj?

----------


## pagan

si duket ti se njihke ate proverben qe thote: nul n'est prophète en son pays. (asnje s'eshte profet ne vend te tij).

pastaj shqiptaret nuk lexojne libra, te duash te jetosh nga arti, pa u "prostitùar" (ne kuptim figurativ), ne shqiperi eshte pothuaj e pa mundur. por kjo vlen pak edhe per jashte.

si dhe po te mos qe njoh nga francezet, te ishte per ne kadareja do te qendronte sot ne te njejtin rang me ...........futni ketu cilin te desheroni, te tjeret, flas per ata qe jane gjalle sot, jane te gjithe pothuaj ne te njejtin nivel.

ndersa sa i perket pyetjes, jo nuk eshte perkthyer. s'di a i intereson autores njohja ne shqiperi, pastaj siç e thame po u njohe ne bote njihesh edhe ne shqiperi, ndersa e kunderta  ka pak gjasa te ngjase.

----------


## jehona_ime

pyeta sepse desha ta lexoj dhe une nuk di frengjisht.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> si duket ti se njihke ate proverben qe thote: nul n'est prophète en son pays. (asnje s'eshte profet ne vend te tij).
> 
> pastaj shqiptaret nuk lexojne libra, te duash te jetosh nga arti, pa u "prostitùar" (ne kuptim figurativ), ne shqiperi eshte pothuaj e pa mundur. por kjo vlen pak edhe per jashte.
> 
> si dhe po te mos qe njoh nga francezet, te ishte per ne kadareja do te qendronte sot ne te njejtin rang me ...........futni ketu cilin te desheroni, te tjeret, flas per ata qe jane gjalle sot, jane te gjithe pothuaj ne te njejtin nivel.
> 
> ndersa sa i perket pyetjes, jo nuk eshte perkthyer. s'di a i intereson autores njohja ne shqiperi, pastaj siç e thame po u njohe ne bote njihesh edhe ne shqiperi, ndersa e kunderta  ka pak gjasa te ngjase.


Më vjen një pyetje ashtu ndër mend 
Siç vjen kur rri e e lexon kotazi
Vallë je shpallur vetë avokat
Vallë të ka angazhuar Vorpsi    :Gjoja:  . 

Nejse më erdhi ashtu si kot kjo rimë , sepse miqësisht më të thënë po i këput ca brockulla këtu sa mua sinqerisht po më bën të humb shijen e të lexuarit në këtë rubrikë. Po si o burrë i dheut ( a grua , se zoti e di ç'fshihet pas emrit)  nuk u ule ose të përktheje dy tre copëza: besoj Acte Sud nuk do thoshte gjë për copëza , aq më tepër që njifke dhe Ornelën, ose të na bëje dhe ti një koment se ç'ndive ti kur e lexove këtë libër, ç'mesazh apo mbresa mbetën në ty. Po veç hy e dil në temë pa sjellë asgjë konkrete. 

Libri i Vorpsit bën një shtjellim të bukur të shumë thënieve e proverbave shqiptare , por dreqi e mori , nuk po gjej dot asnjë shtjellim në atë libër ku thuhet se shumë nga shqiptarët grijnë sallatë më apo pa lakër brenda, mjaft që grijnë. 

Jepi mërjau mendimin tënd njëherë të shohim a e kemi kuptu i lloj unë ene ti, ene tjerë si unë e ti. 

Gjithë të mirat 

Elna.

----------


## Wordless

jehona_ime:
anglisht:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...538638-0877427

frengjisht:
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.as...To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0



macia_blu, mi ke hequr fjalet nga goja!!! :-)))
Si lexues i librit te Vorpsit mendoj te them dy-tre fjale.
Ne radhe te pare dua te them qe eshte nje "auto-biografi" e gatuar per shijet e 
publikut "Perendimor". Ketij publiku me ane te ketij libri i serviret nje menu
e cila kenaq fantazmat e tyre rreth botes se panjohur ish-komuniste; njerez
te eger, pa ndjenja, mbushur me krime, femer-objekt seksual, burg, gulag ... etj.
Sa per bujen, mos te ma kishte keshilluar nje shok i cili kishte kryqezuar 
Z. Vorbsi ne sallonin e librit ku ajo i kishte dhuruar nje kopje, s'besoj se 
do ta kisha degjuar per te.... 

Mendoj qe duke denigruar vendin tend (Znj. Vorbsi e ka kaluar
kete shkalle pasi shikon me urrejtje ose perçemim mashkullin 
kokeshtypur e veshe llapush shqiptar, nenen xheloze shqiptare,
etj etj) fiton vetem meshiren e te huajve, por jo respektin.

Z. Vorbsi ka rene ne ujart e atyre qe dilnin para kamerave
te televizjoneve te botes (90-91-97) e shanin nga nena e 
motra Shqiperine, qe i kishte lene pa ngrene, pa veshur
e pa nxene. Ata qe aq shume te peshtire beheshin sa 
qe dhe vendasit te cilet i mireprisnin, pas buzeqeshjes 
hipokrite fshinin perçemimin per keta njerez pa vlere
qe shisnin "nenen" e tyre per nje pule te pjekur, nje
pale "xhinkse", nje manjetofon .... , nje vend per
ekspozim ne ndonje galeri te Parisit ...

Z. Vorbsi i uroj suksese ne punen e saj
si fotografe "artistike" te trupit nudo te gruas;
si shkrimtare s'besoj ti blej me liber.

Kujdes ata qe jane me lidhje interneti te ngadalte, do ju marre
shume kohe te ngarkohet:

http://www.galerie213.com/dossier/vo...ela_Vorpsi.pdf


Roni

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Mendimi im! 

Është autobiografi se aty ka shumë elemnete detajuese nga jeta e Vorpsit si dhe shumë emra personazhes të cilët janë realë, dhe njerëzit që njohin Vorpsin si dhe rrethin ku u rrit Vorpsi njohin edhe një pjesë të mirë të personazheve, por nuk është autobiografi e gatuar sipas shijeve të publikut perëndimor aspak. Ajo përshkruan rrjeshmërisht jetën e dikurshme shqiptare dhe lexohet aq lirshëm libri ( të paktën në frëngjisht mua këtë përshtypje më ak lënë) saqë të duket vetja se po i jeton ato ngjarje. Është vërtet ca e hidhët për ne sepse jeta përshkruhet aq realisht siç ka qenë atëherë me mentalitet dhe mënyrë jetese dhe ne nuk na vjen mirë që perëndimorët të na zbulojnë realisht si jemi brymosur ne në jetën e atjeshme. 




> Mendoj qe duke denigruar vendin tend (Znj. Vorbsi e ka kaluar
> kete shkalle pasi shikon me urrejtje ose perçemim mashkullin 
> kokeshtypur e veshe llapush shqiptar


  Faktikisht edhe sot 80 % të meshkujve shqiptarë është për ti nënçmuar ndoshta jo nga veshllapushllëku , por nga mënyra se si ata e konceptojnë jetën, mënyra e komunikimit që ata kanë me njerëzit sidomos kur kanë seksin femër përballë tyre në bisedë. Verifikojeni kur shkoni Zonja e Zonjëza në Shqipëri për pushime sesi ju zhbirojnë shikimet e meshkujve që as ti vetë nuk arrin t'i kuptosh ç'domethënie ka në to: Sy të shqyer , gjuhë langaraqësh , shikim i papërkufizueshëm e i papërqendrueshëm. Ato nuk janë aspak shikime admirues , larg kësaja se të gjithë do i mirëpripsim, as shikime kurioze nuk janë , por mua personalisht më ngjalllin frikë dhe pasiguri.
Atëherë pse ju duket kaq nënçmues ky realitet nga anë e Vorpsit kur faktikisht ekziston , është pjesë e jetës në Shqipëri?! 
Edhe Cajupi shkroi : Burrat nënë hije lozin, kuvendojnë/ Pika që s'u bie se nga gratë rrojnë. Dhe kjo ide ka ekzistuar në kohë të Cajupit, në kohë të monizmit si dhe vazhdon të ekzistojë në kohë të demokracisë. 

Për mua e vetmja gjë që Vorpsi duhej të kishte bërë ishte që të deklaronte që kjo _ishte autobiografia e saj e jo e  gjithë Shqipërisë_ , sepse vërtet relacionet nënë-bijë në libër janë mllefuese e xheloze deri në atë pikë sa bija dëshëron shpesh herë në meditimet  e saja vdekjen e nënës së saj, duke shpresuar se do shpetonte nga ky " lloj keqtrajtimi që nëna i bënte" nëse do mund ta quaja kështu. Pra, nëse në rrugë do hasnim djemtë që të përpinin me sy e të nënçmonin me fjalë (dhe besoj se nuk ngriheni e  të thoni: JOOOOOOO S'eshte e vertete kjo, se është më e vërtetë se e vërteta)  e nëse në çdo familje do hasnim vështirësitë ekonomike si dhe furnelat e tmerrshme të vajgurit; në marrëdhënit prindër-fëmijë të paktën ishte ndjenja e afrimitetit dhe familja ishte e shenjtë. Pra Ornela mund të thoshte që marrëniet prind-fëmijë që përshkruan ajo në libër ishin raste të vecanta jo të përgjithshme. Për mua vetëm kjo gjë më lë shije të hidhur sepse kur e lexoj më cënohet familja ime e shenjtë shqiptare në të cilën u linda , u rrita , u formova dhe ja që jam kjo që jam sot.  Përveç kësaj pike jam 200% dakort me Vorpsin në libër. 

Fatkeqesësisht nuk mundem t'ju postoj përkthim të librit sepse duke pasur parasysh se libri është copyright i Act-Sud mund të sjellë probleme me të drejtat e autorit , por kush di frëngjisht apo italisht mirë do ishte ta lexonte. Si dhe mirë do ishte të përkthehej zyrtarisht në shqip që lexuesit shqiptar të njiheshin me të , por këte e vendos vetë e Zonjë e librit.

*Të le ndjesi të hidhur kur e lexon, sepse keqardhja dhe dhimbja të mbulon shpirtin për mënyrëne jetesës që kemi bërë në Shqipëri, por në fund të fundit : Ky ishte realiteti ynë Shqiptar.*

Elna.

----------


## pagan

o elna a di pse postova per ornelen ketu, vetem me qellimin te frymezoj te tjeret, ju. librin e saj se kam lexu as gjej kohe per ta lexu. dhe jo vetem te sajin.
gjithashtu ornela kurre nuk do te behet shkrimtare, mendoj se shkrimi nuk eshte sport per femrat, pra jo vetem per te.

thjesht ajo KERKON TE BEHET DIKUSH, dhe eshte pikerisht kjo veti te cilen simpatizoj tek njerez te tille. pak rendesi kane detajet, vepra e saj. ajo qe vlen per mua eshte PERPJEKJA, qofte dhe absurde, per te arritur nje objektiv.

sa me i larte te jete objektivi, aq me FISNIKE behet perpjekja, aq me i pavdekshem protagonisti  i saj. nji ktu eshte puna.

bile dhe dallimi i dashur roni, me ata halabaket qe shanin shqiperine tek tele cerna gora. sipas teje ornela shan vendin, ata shanin vendin gjithashtu, pra jane njesoj.

jo lal.

ata e shanin vendin per nje pale letra, a eshte po ky qellimi orneles. jo! objektivi saj eshte me i larte se nje pale letra, pra s'ka sesi akti i tyre te jete i njejte.

nuk di a kupton.

shnet.

ps; a do te behet ornela diçka dhe çfare ne rrugen e saj. ket nuk mund ta them, s'jam magjistar. vetem koha do e tregoje.

----------


## jehona_ime

E shoh se pagan paska nje ide te veten per Vorpsin dhe per vepren e saj duke u nisur nga fakti se eshte femer. Ai thote se si e tille nuk mund te jete shkrimtare, por perseri ja vlen te permendet per perpjekjen.
Jo mor ti, jo! Ajo eshte perpjekur dhe ka fituar. Te pakten per kohen ne te cilen jeton. Lavdia e saj pas vdekjes do te varet nga nje tjeter shkrimtar/e qe do te dije te na e serviri si te pavdekshme.

U dashka gjetur libri, sepse ajo qe thote Elna me nxit goxha kuriozitetin.

----------


## adis68

WOW. Bravo Ornela. Po gjetet nndonje foto postojeni. Se para nja 20 vjetesh ka qene goce simpatike.

----------

